# A or B



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Which is the most common method for terminating a cat 5 jack?


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Service Call said:


> Which is the most common method for terminating a cat 5 jack?


A youtube thing Here

& a google search engine result Here


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

In my area (at least) a is for residential b is more commercial usually.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I always use B.


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

Unless specified or something the phone company is doing, we always use b.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

B

not that it matters


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll do half A and half B. then I'll be covered. Ha

Edit. I wanted to make sure cause I'm only terminating one end.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Best check the other end then, B is all I have terminated around here.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I always use B.. easy to remember as in B4T.. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

B4T said:


> I always use A.. easy to remember as in A4T :whistling2::laughing:



Fixed it for you.:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Fixed it for you.:laughing:


Thanks.. and you did it without making a poll.. :thumbup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

B - America.

A - Rest of the world.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805 (Apr 3, 2012)

GOVT uses b


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

Up north A is the way it gets done most of the time.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

B b b b


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't know why, maybe it has something to do with AT&T. I have talked to 30 year data guys, and they said they have never seen "A" .


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

Mulder said:


> I don't know why, maybe it has something to do with AT&T. I have talked to 30 year data guys, and they said they have never seen "A" .


I've heard this as well about AT&T


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

At&t 258a = t568b.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chewy said:


> B - America.
> 
> A - Rest of the world.


B - America the right way

A - Rest of the world, the wrong way


:whistling2:

:laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BBQ said:


> B - America the right way
> 
> A - Rest of the world, the wrong way
> 
> ...


Maybe its the same as the "Russian Gauge" train tracks, your Govt may think that spooks wont be able to snoop on them as easy if they come in with A spec gear and their networks are B spec? :laughing:



> TIA/EIA-568-B specifies that horizontal cables should be terminated using the T568A pin/pair assignments, "or, optionally, per [T568B] if necessary to accommodate certain 8-pin cabling systems." Despite this instruction, many organizations continue to implement T568B for various reasons, chiefly associated with tradition (T568B is equivalent to AT&T 258A). The United States National Communication Systems Federal Telecommunications Recommendations do not recognize T568B.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chewy said:


> Maybe its the same as the "Russian Gauge" train tracks, your Govt may think that spooks wont be able to snoop on them as easy if they come in with A spec gear and their networks are B spec? :laughing:


:laughing:

An impenetrable defense.:jester:


----------



## mikeykcl (May 31, 2012)

568B. If I am servicing a job site that has been terminated 568A, I will terminate any new cables 568A as well. I then get out the old label maker and mark the patch panel 568A.
I have had several jobs over the years where someone took low bid and had no network when they moved in. I always chuckle, because the panel is A and. the outlets are B. Must have seen this a dozen times over the years.


----------



## Timofee (Jun 9, 2012)

chewy said:


> B - America.
> 
> A - Rest of the world.


Yup that's it. Only done one job in B and that was for an American owned company, using equipment from the states. Always in A unless specified...


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

I think a new C standard should come out. I like having options:thumbsup::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> I always use B.. easy to remember as in B4T.. :whistling2::laughing:


Well isn't that connveiniant .:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I match whatever is there already for adds, moves, and changes, but new work has always been the B standard for a long long time now.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

whi/org
org/whi
whi/grn
blu/whi
whi/blu
grn/whi
whi/bro
bro/whi

simple

I love these.

http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/PLATINUM-TOOLS-100003C-/36-1640


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BBQ said:


> B - America the right way
> 
> A - Rest of the world, the wrong way
> 
> ...




for the most part, yes. otherwise, resi stuff is almost always A, and commercial stuff is almost always B. im talking about active devices, not jacks, patch panels and the like.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Jamuz said:


> I think a new C standard should come out. I like having options:thumbsup::wallbash::wallbash:


C = cross cable, haha.


----------

